# Wood burning stove



## NicoleLM88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is there a safe way to vent a wood burning stove out a window?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope,... Ya need a proper chimney with a wood stove...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Among other issues would'nt an open window defeat the purpose of the woodstove?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

You could run some triple wall pipe out the window.

What part of Arkansas are you in?


----------



## NicoleLM88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Triple wall pipe? I'm from southern Ohio


----------



## greendealmanage (Nov 8, 2012)

*About wood stove*



NicoleLM88 said:


> Is there a safe way to vent a wood burning stove out a window?



Yes i am agree with you. If it is possible than you must use the Wood burning stove out side of home. i.e. in a garden or back side of home.


----------



## RobbyCoffee (Nov 8, 2012)

As opposed to a chimney, or you want to use a chimney AND a window? I don't understand.


----------

